# Science Fiction (Fantasy) Christmas



## steve12553 (Dec 25, 2006)

What Genre relataed stuff did'ya get for Christmas? My family at minimum tolerates my tastes so I was supprised with Stephen King's *Lisey's Story* and a DVD with 3 early Doctor Who episodes (*An Unearthly Child *and two more). What were you given by people who understand?


----------



## nixie (Dec 25, 2006)

A dragon, sent by Kye, the rest are all  mundane apart from the gorgeous teddy bear Rosie sent.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 25, 2006)

I received the following books:

*Sourcery*, Terry Pratchett
*Small Gods*, Terry Pratchett,
*Dracula*, Bram Stoker
*Assassin's Apprentice*, Robin Hobb

However, I have to say, I actually picked these out myself, and then my mum wrapped them, otherwise I would not have got anything like this. Oh, and my dad gave me some money (again, he doesn't know what to buy me) so I bought even more books!

*Eric*, Terry Pratchett
*Moving Pictures*, Terry Pratchett
*Wyrd Sisters*, Terry Pratchett
*Witches Abroad*, Terry Pratchett
*Good Omens*, Terry Pratchett and Neil Gamman
*Skeleton Crew*, Stephen King

As you can see, I'm currently going through a _Terry Pratchett_ phase! However, I'm trying to take advantage of the 3 for 2 offer at Waterstones at the moment!


----------



## HappyHippo (Dec 26, 2006)

HoopyFrood said:


> I received the following books:
> 
> *Eric*, Terry Pratchett
> *Moving Pictures*, Terry Pratchett
> ...


 
you have excellent taste, I find there is a Terry for every mood and whim! And, thank heaven for 3 for 2; saves me a small fortune! 

I got a boxed set Chronicles of Narnia (books, not TV). I've always loved it, and I've started reading The MAgician's nephew to my daughter. I was disappointed with the film, I thought the ending was really violent, so I'm hoping she'll enjoy it.

Didn't get anything else in the genre tho   BUT I _did _get a £10 waterstones voucher! YIPEE! I'm going to try and get some Carol Berg or Lois mcMaster BUjold, because I tried them this month and liked both of them.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 26, 2006)

I got Neil Gaiman's _Fragile Things_ and the DVD of _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_, so not so shabby...


----------



## Perpetual Man (Dec 26, 2006)

With my massive too read pile was was pretty relieved to not get that many books - a L E Modesitt and two Firefly books summed it up nicely.

At last had Battlestar Galactica the min season on DVD, and although not Fantasy or SF, received the superb Boston Legal Season 1 and Over The Hedge - both featuring Bill Shatner so there is a tenuous link to the genre.

But best of all (although I'm probably far too old for this) I got a remote controlled Dalek from my fiance....


----------



## Pyan (Dec 26, 2006)

Perpetual Man said:


> But best of all (although I'm probably far too old for this) I got a remote controlled Dalek from my fiance....


 
Naah - you're never too old for _that_!


----------



## Nesacat (Dec 26, 2006)

I'd have been very happy with a Dalek, especially if it were life sized.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh, I am _so_ envious! I asked my mum for one of those and she said no! She said I was too old!! _I'm only 19!!!_

Needless to say, I wasn't impressed!


----------



## Parson (Dec 26, 2006)

Dalek??? I'm probably too old to have heard of it. This sounds like a bad joke. I had a friend once who when something was spoken of that he didn't have a clue about he would respond: "I had one of those too, and all four wheels fell off." Is a Dalek one of those?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow...mind you, you have to be a Doctor Who fan, I guess. Daleks are the evil aliens with what looks like a sink plunger stuck to their heads!


----------



## Parson (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks Hoopy, I have never even seen one episode of "Dr. No." Is that the way off the wall British SF TV show where everyone and everything is moronic?


----------



## steve12553 (Dec 27, 2006)

Parson said:


> Thanks Hoopy, I have never even seen one episode of "Dr. No." Is that the way off the wall British SF TV show where everyone and everything is moronic?


 
As is all Science Fiction and Fantasy.  But then, so is reality.


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 27, 2006)

Parson said:


> Thanks Hoopy, I have never even seen one episode of "Dr. No." Is that the way off the wall British SF TV show where everyone and everything is moronic?


 
Um, it's Doctor Who not Dr. No (James Bond book or film) ... and the longest-running sf series in the world (first broadcast in 1963 ... first episode was actually first broadcast on Nov. 23 of that year ... the day the world learned of Kennedy's death... Here's a quick look at (I won't speak for accuracy, but glancing over it, it gives a decent context):

Doctor Who - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

It has its ups and downs, some sterling stories, and some that are tripe. But the Daleks are something of a cultural icon, and have been for quite some time; hence the interest in the toys....


----------



## steve12553 (Dec 27, 2006)

j. d. worthington said:


> Um, it's Doctor Who not Dr. No (James Bond book or film) ... and the longest-running sf series in the world (first broadcast in 1963 ... first episode was actually first broadcast on Nov. 23 of that year ... the day the world learned of Kennedy's death... Here's a quick look at (I won't speak for accuracy, but glancing over it, it gives a decent context):
> 
> Doctor Who - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It has its ups and downs, some sterling stories, and some that are tripe. But the Daleks are something of a cultural icon, and have been for quite some time; hence the interest in the toys....


 
I'm banking on you either missing or ignoring irony but I've read through the Wikipedia articles and they are facinating.


----------



## BookStop (Dec 27, 2006)

I got Brother Odd by Dean Koontz. It loosely fits the SFF category. I also got a sweater I suspect came from another dimension.


----------



## Parson (Dec 27, 2006)

j. d. worthington said:


> Um, it's Doctor Who not Dr. No (James Bond book or film)


 
I was wondering if "Dr. No" was the real name. My son just got a set of James Bond movies and that reminded me of "Dr. No" so I was was thinking there had to be some relationship.


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 27, 2006)

Parson said:


> I was wondering if "Dr. No" was the real name. My son just got a set of James Bond movies and that reminded me of "Dr. No" so I was was thinking there had to be some relationship.


 
Thought it might be something like that....


----------



## steve12553 (Dec 28, 2006)

What! No irony?............................................................I like irony.


----------



## The DeadMan (Jan 6, 2007)

I got the entire Anime series "Starship Operators" on 3 DVD's.


----------

